# Show-off your 3DS skins here!



## blubbermarble (Oct 12, 2011)

You can show-off your 3DS skins here! Post and share yours!

My first four 3DS skins:










Click on the image for a full-size.

To create a 3DS skin, you need a drawing/painting software, eg. "*Paint*".
An image must be in 618x300 pixels.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 12, 2011)

3DS Skin = stick on 3DS?


----------



## blubbermarble (Oct 12, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> 3DS Skin = stick on 3DS?


yes, only on top, not inside, not bottom


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2011)

I currently have 4 Hello Kitty stickers on the top and a sticker saying Hello Kitty between the camera's.

Original not really but I like it ;3


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to get a weathered version of that triforce one, preferably in aluminum-like material.

My 3DS is entirely Vanilla, nothing on it right now.

Hmm...maybe I'll use that Brony in my sig...naw...too obvious.


----------



## blubbermarble (Oct 18, 2011)

why no one submit their own 3ds skin???


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate stickers etc. On electronics...


----------



## Icealote (Oct 19, 2011)

kevan said:


> I hate stickers etc. On electronics...



I agree. Makes it look tacky.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 19, 2011)

i prefer decals, decalgal does some very good ones.


----------



## FlashX007 (Nov 13, 2011)

I checked out that website too decalgirl is amazing when it comes to skins O_O


----------



## Snailface (Nov 13, 2011)

My 3DS is wearing it's birthday suit. 

That's how I like her.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2011)

If someone makes one based off of the Necronomicon from the Evil Dead series, that would be so awesome my eyes would explode.

Pic:


----------

